# Call to Khorne[CHANGED TO BADASS SCYTHE LOYALIST!]



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

--DISCLAIMER--
The Golden Hands Space Marine Chapter is most loyal--it is not traitorous. This W.I.P. is merely a go at my abilities while utilizing my creativity.

This is my first conversion. Be nice! 

The arms--i decided to use, for the left arm, a Chaos Marine's hand. It worked out the best in more ways than one.  The right arm was cut in half, repositioned, supported, and GS'ed.

I made the loincloth rugged..just cuz i could.

The head/neckline area is a bit..frazzled. 

This is cuz i had to actually drill through (damn i was scared--first time using a drill on a mini!) to carve out the old neck. I had originally had another head on there, but as i was gluing the support for the right arm--i didnt see the giant glob of plastic glue on his face. 

So, as im busy on the arm, i notice his face was half melted! I was rather pissed. 

I tried to pry the head out with a knife--not smart-- then i tried tweezers and pliers--no good. So then i just cut his head off and then slowly, ever so slowy, redrilled the neck dip, so another head could fit in.

Also--This is my first time using Green Stuff. All i had to do was make the rubbery joint parts for a space amrine, but it was my first time. I also have to make a tuft of hair later on, though. 

This is just a pic of the bloody minded Marine, upfront. Can you guess what he will be holding?


This is the slighty scenic base. Will be fancied up, though. Scorch marks, bullets holes, a dead loyalist. <--Not joking.
 (Can you spot the axe?!)

This is just most of the crap i'm gunna use. Well, yeah..most.


Updates tommorrow, i think. 

PS--I might decide to change my mind andmake him a cool loyalist ..with scythes. I dont know yet. If i cant make them with GS.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

He looks like he is screaming " Noooooo!"  

Check out the Zombie sprue for Scythes. ( I personally find it simpler to carve and file Plasticard for blades than green them up.)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I like it, love the pose!

Very very nice. Can't wait to see more. I think the Khorne idea myself. I've always been a fan of cheesy one off mini's.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for finally noticing this.

Update with a pic later.

He is gunna be a loyalist with badass sycthes! :twisted:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok thats embarrasing - Vash is away for a month and then on his first day back he finds a post we've all missed. 

Opps!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love the pose Anph! Are you planning on having scythes in both hands?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Yup--but do you have another suggestion, though? 

Originally it was going to be a loyalist, blood spattering his armor, a chainaxe in one hand and a fellow Astartes head in the other, his bolt pistol and the other astartes laying on the ground.

Sounds greta right? Might do it sometime, 

but..

I'm really into the loyalist bit, too, so he is just gunna be one bad mutha trucka with two scythes.


----------

